# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Appel aux dons ou marrainage pour ENZO département 76

## aristraitchat

SI VOUS AUSSI VOULEZ ETRE MARRAINE OU PARRAIN 
OU SI VOUS VOULEZ FAIRE UN DON POUR ENZO, 
REJOIGNEZ NOUS :


Suite à l'adoption de notre beau prince GINO,
Gino attachant labrador cherche une famille

nous avions une place à offrir à un pauvre abandonné, c'est ainsi que nous sommes allés chercher ENZO au refuge, 
Epagneul Breton de 9 ans, délaissé , après une vie à l'attache (photos 1 et 2).

Grâce à une dame qui s'est souciée de lui, ENZO avait pu être accueilli au refuge de Béthune (photo 3)



Depuis 4 ans nous offrons une place à la pension pour un chien
Aujourd'hui c'est ENZO qui bénéficie de ce sauvetage,
grâce à notre groupe de marraines/parrains trés investis depuis le début et à la pension qui fait beaucoup pour nos désoeuvrés.

Un grand merci aux personnes du refuge qui nous font confiance et qui s'investissent pour sauver les abandonnés, je peux vous garantir que ce n'est pas de tout repos, que ce soit physique ou moral.

ENZO va pouvoir maintenant s'épanouir dans les grands espaces de la pension , avec les copains, les balades et la bonne nourriture.

Association ARISTRAITCHAT
09 60 03 91 74

Place du 11 Novembre 
B.P. 1
76580 LE TRAIT

Paypal aristraitchat@laposte.net

RIB sur demande en message privé.

----------


## duma762000

bienvenue Enzo. Je te souhaite autant de bonheur que Gino en reçoit.

----------


## aristraitchat

Qu'est ce qu'on s'amuse ici, il y a plein d'odeurs !








Et en plus on a les caresses .... c'est trop chouette !!

----------


## aristraitchat

Et voici maintenant des nouvelles de notre petit ENZO (enfin petit façon de dire, il est robuste !Clin d'œil)
Message de Mme BOUSSEMART :
"J'attends qu'il pleuve moins pour le mettre en grands parcs, car il faut qu'il comprenne bien où est sa maison ...et qu'il prenne bien l'habitude des lieux.
Sinon nous constatons que monsieur a son caractère car nous avons eu le droit à quelques grognements si on veut le pousser un peu ou autre, mais rien de grave.
Disons que monsieur manifeste son mécontentement si on le contrarie.
Le temps fera son oeuvre et on va le détendre progressivement.
Il vient d'arriver et n'a pas eu une vie rêvée avant.
Sinon super cool, il aboit trés peu, il ne cherche pas à détériorer , son panier ne bouge pas de place, les couvertures sont toujours dedans ! Et ne cherche pas d'histoires aux autres.
On sent qu'il ne connaît pas les caresses et le plaisir que peut procurer la main.
Il nous aime bien et remue la queue mais on voit qu'il est vite sur la défensive et puis ..... je pense qu'il est trés intelligent!"
--------------------------
Il est gentil il grogne, il prévient. De plus les grognements étaient sûrement la seule chose qu'il avait pour essayer de se protéger un peu. Il va apprendre à apprécier la main de l'homme sans avoir à s'en méfier. A la pension, il va tout découvrir. Je suis bien contente de le savoir là bas, il va s'épanouir rapidement.
Mme Boussemart parle des couvertures, car Beethoven, Valmont et Gino viraient tout Clin d'œil 
En tout cas ce sont de bonnes nouvelles, un bon démarrage.

----------


## aristraitchat

On va offrir un parapluie à ENZO, on dirait qu'il a oublié qu'il a un abri

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> On sent qu'il ne connaît pas les caresses et le plaisir que peut procurer la main.
> Il nous aime  bien et remue la queue mais on voit qu'il est vite sur la défensive et  puis ..... je pense qu'il est trés intelligent!"
> --------------------------


Merci pour cel Enzo qui va se sentir enfin aimé

----------


## aristraitchat

Tout se passe bien pour notre gentil  ENZO,  il commence à bien connaître son monde et à interagir.  Il découvre que la main sert à caresser.   

Sur les photos il était parti avec les filles chargées de nettoyer le pré. Il y a rencontré un des ânes, sans aucune animosité.

Il est cool avec les autres chiens.

Il est en pleine forme.

----------


## aristraitchat

Voici notre petit gourmand, 

Il faudra du temps pour  donner un équilibre à Enzo.  C'est normal après 9 ans d'attache , sans caresses, sans affection.  Difficile d'arriver dans un nouveau monde et avoir entièrement confiance en un éclair.  Il a tout à découvrir.

Enzo est difficile à cerner  car des fois il remue la queue et fait les yeux doux , il est super content, et d'autres fois il gronde et se raidit.
Pour le moment , il faut faire attention, car il pourrait mordre.  Mais tout ceci est normal compte tenu de son passé.

Avec le temps et le savoir faire de Mr et Mme Boussemart,  il va se détendre et prendre confiance dans l'humain et comprendre que la vie c'est autre chose qu'une chaîne.

Sinon il est trés gourmand. 
Il a bien pris le rythme.  Le matin  il émerge de sa maison dès qu'il entend Mr et Mme Boussemart. 

Il est en pleine forme.

----------


## aristraitchat

ENZO prend ses marques

----------


## May-May

Bonjour,

Concrètement, vous demandez des dons pour financer la pension d'Enzo ?

----------


## aristraitchat

Bonjour May-May, 

oui c'est ça, des dons pour financer la pension et les éventuels soins vétérinaires.

----------


## aristraitchat

Voici notre petit bonhomme dans la neige, tout heureux de se balader avec des copines. Pour le moment les balades c'est avec les filles, les mâles ça viendra plus tard, chaque chose en son temps.
Compte rendu de Mme Boussemart suite à la balade d'Enzo:
"Enzo est plus dynamique et résistant qu'à son arrivée. Beaucoup plus gai.
Se moque totalement des autres chiens (tous femelles, on ne va pas chercher la provoc non plus...)
Promenade avec laisse enrouleur.
On travaille le rappel , il revient vers nous , toujours crispé dès qu'on touche au collier pour attacher détacher ou caresser 
Mais il a remué la queue tout à l'heure lors d'un retour à nos pieds et au moment de la caresse donc ....espoir.
Pas spécialement nerveux quand les chiens des voisins aboient aux clôtures.
Se promène avec joie.
Par contre semble découvrir le monde puisqu'il avait peur des panneaux signalitiques du hameau et d'une voiture garée en campagne !! Trop drôle et dans ce cas , monsieur , curieusement, vient près de nous !!! Dans les jupes de sa mère comme on dit !
c'est bien, car au moins on voit que nous sommes sa référence en cas d'appréhension"

----------


## aristraitchat



----------


## duma762000

joli sourire d'un chien qui découvre la joie. Bravo pour ce magnifique sauvetage.

----------


## aristraitchat

Et là c'est nouveau, maintenant il fait la fête quand il voit Mme Boussemart

















ENZO va bien il est de plus en plus à l'aise







Là c'est nouveau il fait la fête à mme Boussemart qaund elle arrive.








C'est son domaine maintenant

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Il n'a pas de post "adoption" ce bel épagneul? cette pension porte bonheur(GINO) alors je me pose la question

----------


## aristraitchat

Non il n'est pas encore proposé à l'adoption, car dans un premier temps,  il fallait lui donner un équilibre.  C'est un chien qui aurait pu mordre quand il est arrivé.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

ah d'accord Merci pour votre réponse

----------


## aristraitchat

J'ai discuté avec Mme Boussemart de l'évolution d'Enzo pour savoir s'il est possible de commencer à lui trouver un adoptant.
Mme Boussemart m'a expliqué qu'Enzo est un chien qui ne cherche pas le contact physique humain et qu'il pourrait mordre sans prévenir si on insiste sur une caresse. Si on ne détecte pas les codes canins, c'est risqué. 
Il est content quand il voit Mme Boussemart , mais elle ne prendrait pas le risque de se précipiter vers lui ou de se pencher sur lui.
Il est calme et tranquille et ce qu'il aime c'est observer et les balades. 
Il peut encore évoluer, mais il me semble que cela va être compliqué de lui trouver un adoptant. 
A méditer

----------


## duma762000

Je crois qu'au départ on avait donné une chance à Enzo parce qu'il n'était pas adoptable tout de suite. Il est heureux à la pension, il vit sa vie de chien, il serait risqué de le déstabiliser si tout ne se passait pas bien avec sa famille d'adoption. A voir avec les marraines et parrains bien sûr.

----------


## aristraitchat

Exactement duma762000 ,  toutes les marraines ont le même avis. Enzo a son équilibre à la pension, et une adoption, dans l'immédiat, serait le mettre en danger.  Ou alors il faudrait tomber sur la perle rare qui accepte de le loger le nourrir  sans faire de caresses..... mais en général ça risque de finir à l'attache au fond du jardin.
Mais tout ceci peut encore évoluer ,  on n'efface pas 9 ans de vie sans humain en un éclair.

Tout ce qui compte c'est qu'il soit heureux, et c'est ce qui se passe à la pension.  Il y a toujours de l'animation, des copains à renifler, de l'espace et des balades tous les jours .

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

9 ans sans contact humain Punaise normal qu'il réagisse ainsi Un comportementaliste a été vu , si oui quelles sont ses observations Mais sûr cette pension et Mme Boussemart ont l'air très bien alors ..............

- - - Mise à jour - - -

LE problème c'est que c'est un "invité" qui a ouvert le post sur le forum où il ne vient certainement plus

----------


## aristraitchat

MARIEJOLIE,  la comportementaliste c'est Mme Boussemart qui fait un travail quotidien évolutif.  Faire venir un comportementaliste ne ferait pas avancer les choses dans la situation actuelle d'Enzo.   Un comportementaliste c'est bien quand les maîtres sont dépassés par une situation et qu'ils ont besoin d'être recadrés , mais Mme Boussemart n'est pas dépassée  par les évènements et quand on voit ce qu'elle a réussi à faire avec des chiens que les maîtres ne pouvaient pas gérer, c'est formidable. Elle a du être chien dans une vie antérieure  ::

----------


## aristraitchat

ENZO est allé chez le vétérinaire, car  Mme Boussemart le trouvait patraque. Comme d'habitude , trés réactive, elle n'a pas attendu pour l'emmener à la clinique.

Enzo a une déformation d'une dizaine de centimètres  de la trachée , ce qui le gêne pour la respiration. Résultat certainement de sa vie à l'attache, à force de tirer sur sa chaîne, le collier a trop appuyé sur la trachée. Il a un traitement, qu'il devra sûrement avoir à vie. 

Mme Boussemart va lui  mettre un harnais.



Voici Enzo chez le vétérinaire, il aurait préféré aller en balade.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Merci pour vos explications et pour sûr Enzo aurait préféré une sortie en plein air Mais il ne sait pas le bonheur d'avoir une personne qui fait attention à lui ::

----------


## aristraitchat

De plus en plus joyeux notre bonhomme   

 ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

il semble bien heureux

----------


## aristraitchat

Oui il est heureux, surtout quand il a son nonosse ..;

----------


## duma762000

et quel nonosse !

----------


## aristraitchat

ENZO a eu un léger régime, le voilà tout svelte.

Mme Boussemart l'a emmené avec elle pour les travaux de jardinage .... il a bien arrosé tout ce qui avait besoin d'être arrosé.

Il fait tellement sec en ce moment !!!

Mme Boussemart dit qu'il se radoucit de plus en plus. il se raidit moins quand quelqu'un s'approche de lui.

----------


## aurore27

J'ai ptg pour Tornade sur FB malgré que son post ait été classé pour l'aider à trouver un foyer.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Mme Boussemart dit qu'il se radoucit de plus en plus. il se raidit moins quand quelqu'un s'approche de lui.


 Petot père ::

----------


## Vegane7

> J'ai ptg pour Tornade sur FB malgré que son post ait été classé pour l'aider à trouver un foyer.


Quel est le lien STP ?

----------


## phacélie

> J'ai ptg pour Tornade sur FB malgré que son post ait été classé pour l'aider à trouver un foyer.





> Quel est le lien STP ?


Sauf erreur de ma part, Tornade est en FA définitive.

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Les-Loul...=page_internal
https://www.kingpet.fr/chien/5298341935846522-Tornade/

----------


## Vegane7

Je me suis trompée, je parlais d'Enzo : a-t-il un post FB ?
Merci.

----------


## duma762000

Je ne crois pas qu'Enzo a un post FB. En effet, Enzo n'est pas adoptable, du moins pas encore. C'est un chien qui a vécu ses 9 premières années à l'attache, sans contact avec les humains. 
A la pension, il a un bel enclos, des promenades dans la campagne environnante, des caresses quand il en a envie et la paix quand il le souhaite.
Si quelqu'un souhaite donner un coup de pouce à l'association .... le lien est en début de sujet - Merci

----------


## aristraitchat

Enzo n'est pas à adopter,  il est heureux à la pension,  il évolue, nous ne voulons pas prendre le risque qu'il retourne à la chaîne au fond du jardin , car il est mordeur.   Je suis d'accord avec Duma762000  : "A la pension, il a un bel enclos, des promenades dans la campagne environnante, des caresses quand il en a envie et la paix quand il le souhaite."

-------------

Cheveux au vent, Enzo surveille son domaine

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Si vous le dites heureux................. ::  Une famille vaut toujours mieux qu'une pension Il est toujours mordeur??
je vous souhaite une excellente année ainsi qu'à Me Boussemart qui tient cette pension et de ce fait est un peu la maman d'adoption d'Enzo

----------


## aristraitchat

MARIEJOLIE   Non, une famille n'est pas toujours mieux.  A la pension il a tout ce qui lui correspond.  La paix, les balades et de l'occupation à toute heure.   si quelqu'un l'adoptait,  il faudrait qu'il ne cherche pas à le caresser et qu'il ne cherche pas à le garder dans la maison, et qu'il connaisse bien les codes chiens pour éviter la morsure.   Alors quand on voit tous les chiens non mordeurs,  qui reviennent dans les refuges pour toutes les raisons possibles,  j'imagine bien ce qui va se passer pour un chien mordeur.  

Dans une autre pension,  j'ai vu des chiens mordeurs  qu'une association avait fait adopter par différentes familles  connaissant bien les chiens, et finalement les chiens ont fini euthanasiés car ils avaient mordu. d'autres ont fini attaché au fond du jardin.  

Alors, vu qu'Enzo est heureux là où il est , nous ne voulons pas prendre ce risque.  Nous verrons plus tard, suivant l'évolution d'Enzo.
C'est une pension où les chiens sont heureux, car ils ont une vie riche. Il y a un chien qui était venu en pension durant les vacances de sa maîtresse, il n'a jamais voulu retourner chez lui, car il s'ennuyait  chez lui (sa maîtresse travaillait) , alors qu'à la pension il y a toujours de quoi s'occuper et des copains.  Ce chien est donc resté à la pension et est décédé de vieillesse à 18 ans, il ne faisait pas du tout son âge.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Oui j'ai vu plusieurs posts sur cette pension à qui vous faites confiance depuis plusieurs années

Alors merci de cette réponse qui me fait mieux comprendre pourquoi la pension est la maison d'Enzo ::

----------


## aristraitchat

Avec une si grande longe, il peut courir c'est bien.
J'ai oublié de vous dire que le beau harnais bleu a mal fini dès la première nuit. Enzo l'a cisaillé Rigolant il n'a pas apprécié d'avoir ça sur le dos. Est ce la couleur qui lui a déplu {#emotions_dlg.tongue-out} ? On va plûtot pencher sur le manque d'habitude.

Bah concernant le harnais, on a bien compris le message ENZO N'EN VEUT PAS !!!
C'est qu'on ne fait pas ce qu'on veut !






Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



ENZO de plus en plus à l'aise, de plus en plus n confiance.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

::  J'ADORE

----------


## aristraitchat

Il a la ligne notre bonhomme. Il est tout beau

et quelle langue magnifique


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.




Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

oui il est beau le petit Enzo

----------


## aristraitchat

Tiens c'est qui celui là ?
Allons voir.




Bonjour copain, comment tu t'appelles ?
Moi c'est ENZO





Ha tiens c'est quoi cette odeur ?

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Trop mimi

----------


## aristraitchat

Le bonheur est dans le pré

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

çà en a tout l'air ::

----------


## aristraitchat

ENZO veille et surveille. Faut se tenir au courant de toutes les actualités et rajouter des pipis pour laisser des informations.

----------


## duma762000

il est très en forme, le beau Enzo. Et aussi un peu "en formes" ?  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

En forme(s) et heureux là est bien le principal ::  ::

----------


## aristraitchat

Il n'avait jamais connu ça de sa vie, alors les balades tous les jours dans l'herbe bien verte de son petit coin de paradis sont pour ENZO des grands moments de bonheur.

Il ne sait plus où donner de la tête , il y tant de choses à flairer !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

merci de lui permettre de connaître ces choses toutes simples que tout chien ::  devrait connaître

----------


## aristraitchat

Petite visite à la pension, où nous avons trouvé notre pèpère en pleine forme. Il est plein d'énergie et n'a pas assez d'un nez pour tout flairer, et pas assez de ses 2 yeux pour tout voir.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Merci de ces belles photos du bel Enzo ::

----------


## aristraitchat

Beau prince ENZO en balade avec une copine , c'est plus rigolo à deux !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

En plus une balade avec une copine c'est doublement mieux ::  ::

----------


## aristraitchat

Notre beau gosse chez le vétérinaire pour ses vaccins , puis une petite balade en ville pour l'habituer aux bruits de la ville (voitures, gens qui passent ...etc).

Il a fait d'énormes progrès, il fait de plus en plus confiance, mais il faut tout de même rester vigilant, car s'il ne veut pas, pas la peine d'insister , il peut mordre. Mme Boussemart le connait bien et dès qu'elle voit qu'il se raidit , elle sait que ça veut dire stop !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Merci de votre engagement auprès du bel Enzo

----------


## aristraitchat

Notre bel Enzo  a beaucoup de choses à renifler.  C'est le bonheur pour lui toutes ces balades !


Je vous mets le lien d'une vidéo car je n'arrive pas à la copier

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=723215928287736


Enzo va bien, il est en pleine forme.  Toujours partant pour les balades. 

On lui refait un petit traitement arthro plus pour l'hiver. 


Voilà un toutou bien heureux grace à ses parrains et marraines et grace à la pension qui s'occupe si bien de lui.



​

----------


## duma762000

ce regard ! Merci pour ces belles photos de notre vedette

----------


## aristraitchat

ENZO a le poil qui frisotte avec la pluie.
C'est économique, pas besoin d'aller chez le coiffeur pour faire des permanentes. Et puis on s'évite les bigoutis.

Notre bonhomme va bien et n'a pas peur du mauvais temps.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Merci de ces photos et j'espère qu'en 2021 Enzo sera en famille

Tous mes meilleurs voeux à vous

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que ce bel ENZO trouvera vite une gentille famille

----------


## aristraitchat

Nous ne lui cherchons pas de famille car il est heureux à la pension.  Ce n'est pas un chien de maison , il veut qu'on le laisse tranquille et peut mordre si on le caresse quand il ne veut pas.   On n'a pas envie qu'il se retrouve  enchaîné au fond d'un jardin parce qu'il aura mordu.  
Si la personne ne respecte pas ses codes, Enzo ne reculera pas, sa réaction sera de mordre. 

Regardez comme il est heureux là où il se trouve

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Si c'est sa vie qu'il la vive tranquillement et heureux ce bel Enzo ::

----------


## duma762000

oui, il est heureux Enzo. Il n'avait rien connu dans sa vie et là il s'éclate : des copains et copines, de l'animation autour de son box, des promenades régulières, de la bonne "bouffe". Que vouloir de plus ? Bonne continuation à Enzo

----------


## aristraitchat

Enzo le roi de la balade

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

merci de lui offrir cette liberté, ce choix de vie  ::

----------


## aristraitchat

Ha chouette  !  On part en balade  !   


heu, qu'est ce qu'on vient faire dans la salle d'attente du vétérinaire  ? un peu bizarre comme balade non ?   

On attend sagement dans la salle de consultation.

Ça y est, il arrive le monsieur vétérinaire...
Je suis dans sa salle de consultation, ça ne rigole plus. Moi, j'aime pas qu'on me touche partout...

 
Ben voilà, j'y suis abonné, moi, le râleur professionnel. Le véto dit qu'on va mettre râleur en deuxième prénom dans mon dossier!
Ils exagèrent tous, je râle mais je ne bouge pas d'un poil!


Et voilà Enzo a eu son rappel de vaccins , tout va bien pour un jeune homme de 12 ans .

----------


## duma762000

Toujours aussi "cabot" notre Enzo !  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Enzo tu fais le bébé râleur????????12 ans et tout va bien c'est génial ::

----------

